# MSI GTX 480 Lightning!



## Eiswolf93 (11. September 2010)

Zum Finale der MOA 2010 hat MSI eine neue Karte presentiert. Die MSI NGTX480 Lightning.

Es war zu erwarten, dass nach der erfolgreichen 5870 Lightning auch ein starkes Nvidia Modell folgt. Ich persönlich bezeichne die Karte als Revolution

Zuerst gab es eine Präsentation der Karte. Alle wichtigen Eigenschaften der Karte kurz zusammengefast:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt sehr viele Neuerungen. Sehr viele Dip-Schalter. 3 Phasen für der Ram usw.Dazu unten mehr. Aber jetzt erstmal richtige Bilder der Karte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/B]Geht man den Quellen nach, hat die Karte einen Takt von 750 Mhz und 1 Ghz auf dem Ram. Aber die größten Neuerungen sind die 16 Phaesen Stromversorgung. 12 für die GPU, 3 für den Speicher und eine für PLL. Auch hier kann man die PLL via Afterburner einstellen. Die Grafikkarte besitzt 2 x 8-Pin für die GPU und einmal 6-Pin für den Speicher.

Das wichtigste sind die neuen Dip-Schalter. Man kann jetzt manuell zwischen zwei Biosen wechseln, ein PWM-Clock Tuner um Spannungsschwankungen zu senken, ein OCP Dip Schalter und ein LN2 Dip Schalter, den man schon von EVGA Classified Mainboards kennt. Ob der Schalter genauso viel bringt wie auf den Mainboards, wird sich noch herausstellen.

Der Kühler ist der neue Twin Frozer III. 5 Heatpipes und zwei 90mm Lüfter.

Wann die Karte rauskommt, ist noch unbekannt, aber ist ein Preis von 550 US-Dollar die Rede.

mfg Eiswolf93

Quellen:

Ensikuvat MSI:n N480 Lightning -näytönohjaimesta ? Muropaketti ? Plaza

TechSweden.org: MSI N480GTX Lightning
Edit: 

Erster Score unter LN2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der MOA wurde die Karte ausgibig getestet. Der Sieger hatte einen Score von 37424 Punkten. Das wurde mit 1,4 Ghz GPU Takt geschafft!


----------



## Schudukduk (11. September 2010)

What the ****?
Das Teil hat 1x 6Pi nur für den Speicher??? Und dann noch 1x6 und 1x8 Pin für die GPU? WOW!
Aber soviel kühler scheint sie auch nicht zu sein, denn da steht zwar das sie 72 Grad ht, aber da steht auch das die Ref 90 Grad erreicht.
Außerdem das mit dem höherem OC-potenzial ist ja zum Brüllen, da steht bei der TWF with max Voltage, und bei der Ref steht @Stock 
Epic Fail!
Aber wahrscheinlich lässt se sich trotzdem bissel besser takten.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. September 2010)

Die Karte 1x 6 Pin für den Speicher und 2 x 8(!) Pin für die GPU.

Und das mit dem max. V in Afteburner soll, glaub ich, nur die maximale grenze zeigen. normal läuft die karte bestimmt mit knapp 1,05V


----------



## Schudukduk (11. September 2010)

Stimmt 2x 8Pin für GPU, aber gerade das mit der Spannung ist ja so lustig.
Verstehst du nicht? Die von MSI betiteln ihre Grafikkarte als OC Wunder und schreiben das sie 34% mehr OC erlaubt als ne normale GTX 480, nur 2 Sachen sind daran ja so lustig:
1.Kann man eine GTX 480 mit Refkühler fast gar nicht OCn, und 2.Haben sie für ihren Test die Spannung ihrer auf MAX gesetzt und die der Ref so gelassen also @Stock.


----------



## FloH 31 (11. September 2010)

Hört sich sehr gut an alles. Kommt zwar für die gtx480 etwas spät allerdings wäre es interessant, was das neue twinfrozr 3 design in anderen karten leisten kann. (zb. in der kommenden 6xxxer Reihe)


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. September 2010)

Das ist doch ganz normal. asus oder gigabyte machen das genauso.


Und wenn schon bei 34% wäre man bei fast 950 Mhz! das sieht man normalerweise erst unter wasser. 

ich denke es wird sich sowieso schon bald herausstellen, wie hoch sich diese Karten takten lässt...


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. September 2010)

Wooot.
Es ist geschehen 
Made my Day, ich wusste das es auch ne 480 Lightning geben wird, der oberhammer.
Jetzt sollte man sich mit dem kaufen ranhalten....
Danke für die News 
Ich bin gespannt wann der erste Typ nen Pot draufschnallt.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. September 2010)

und das kann man mit Luft kühlen!?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2010)

Heiligs Blechle - was für ein Teil - in jeder Beziehung

Natürlich so nötig wie ein Ferrari zum Einkaufen; absoluter "Overkill", aber trotzdem


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. September 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> und das kann man mit Luft kühlen!?


Was ist das für eine Frage,
Natürlich kann man "das" mit Luft kühlen.
So eine Karte kauft man sich nicht um sie in einen Gamer PC zu stecken 
Solche Karten werden für Extreme Overclocking gemacht, lies dir oben mal alles durch.
Und ich rede von LN2, alles andere(Dice, SS, Cascade, H20 macht nicht viel Sinn.)
Ähnlich wie bei der 5870 Lightning etc.
Einfach nur great aber ich beszweifle erhlich gesagt auch das soo viel mehr als bei den Ref Karten gehen wird, naja abwarten.


----------



## Xion4 (11. September 2010)

Die Leistungsfähigkeit dieser Karte kannst du genauso wie bei der HD 5870 Lightning eigentlich nur subzero erreichen...aber was ein Brecher


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Einfach nur great aber ich beszweifle erhlich gesagt auch das soo viel mehr als bei den Ref Karten gehen wird, naja abwarten.




das ist auch meine vermutung. es haben ja schon jemand 1,4 Ghz mit dem rev. Design geschafft. Ob da wirklich noch mehr geht.....


----------



## Jami (11. September 2010)

Krass, krass. Aber sie versuchen doch nicht im Ernst, die Mehr=Besser Strategie auf die Strompins anzuwenden?!.


----------



## X Broster (11. September 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> Krass, krass. Aber sie versuchen doch nicht im Ernst, die Mehr=Besser Strategie auf die Strompins anzuwenden?!.


Wer interessiert sich schon bei einer GTX 480 Lightning für den Stromverbrauch?

Topic:
Oberflächlich steht sie der 5870 in nichts nach, Top MSI.


----------



## Dr.House (11. September 2010)

Die Mutter aller OC-Karten 

Speziell für Extreme-OC designt   OCP off, LN2-Mode ,Dual-Bios und Auslesepunkte für Spannungen   Hammer.
Dazu irsinninige Spannungsversorgung.  Stromverbrauch- who cares !

Wir sehen endlich die 1,5 Ghz min ner Lightning.

Ich weiß was ich mir zu Weihnachten gönne


----------



## Deadhunter (11. September 2010)

lol, 

der Dr. House schon föllig hin und weg  

ist schon ein lustiges teil 

mfg


----------



## Mega Rage (11. September 2010)

Wow die Karte ist ein echter Fortschritt zu den anderen GTX 480en:
 Man kann die Mem-V erhöhen ohne daran rumzulöten und die Pll verändern was ja ganz neu ist im Grafikkartensektor

MSI muss nur noch so gute Mainboards produzieren wie die Grafikkarten bauen dann sind die mit Sicherheit Marktführer bei Extreme OC..
Bin schon auf die Ergebnisse gespannt .


----------



## Dr.House (11. September 2010)

Bei dieser Karte ist es zum ersten Mal zu erkennen dass sie speziell für Extreme-OC gebaut wurde.
Bei den Vorgängern war es nur eine gute Zwischenlösung.


Preis falls irgendwann verfügbar, schätze mal um die 600 Piepen .


----------



## Eiswolf93 (11. September 2010)

Erste Scores unter LN2!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist noch zu sagen, dass sie nicht erster waren bei der MOA, elmor hat einen Score mit 37424 Punkten geschafft! Das ist Platz 2 in der Welt.

unten ist das bild in voller göße

Edit: neue Infos: Elmor hat den Score mit 1,4 Ghz Gpu Takt geschafft! das ist neuer rekord für Vantage stable^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. September 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Preis falls irgendwann verfügbar, schätze mal um die 600 Piepen .




Ich schätze mal sie wird in spätestens 2 Wochen "verfügbar" sein, Preis wird ca. 550 US Dollar betragen also ca. 430 €  

LG


----------



## Dr.House (11. September 2010)

Der Preis in DE verhält sich meist 1:1  wie $:€  ,also  550 $ = ca. 550 €   Leider


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. September 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Der Preis in DE verhält sich meist 1:1  wie $:€  ,also  550 $ = ca. 550 €   Leider



Achja 
Verdammt hab ich nicht dran gedacht, naja.
550€ sind dann schon was anderes ...
Aufjedenfall ist die Karte jeden verdammten Cent wert 

PS: Nicht wundern wegen Rechtschreibfehlern jeglicher Art, ich am Lappi vom Vater


----------



## mixxed_up (11. September 2010)

Die Karte sieht aber nicht so geil aus wie das entsprechende 5870 Modell.


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. September 2010)

Das ist leider bei HW (fast) immer der fall.

Die neue Lightning finde ich bis jetzt richtig gut 
Aber das Design von den alten Lightnings finde ich einfach besser. War halt schlichter.

Aber trotz der GTX480 Lightning wird der Aquamark immernoch von den 5870s dominiert werden.


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. September 2010)

WTF ?!

Das "Ding"..läuft niemals stabil, wenn doch nicht unter 60°C im idle 
5 Pipes und nur 2 Lüfter,...bei dem ding lohnt sich bestimmt ne 240iger Radi 
Die GTX 460 Hawk wollt ich mir erst holen, dann den ersten Bericht gesehn, den zweiten und BUM,..no f*cking Way das das Ding in mein Case kommt,...
Und hier hat MSI derbst übertrieben,..

Das Ding wird so laufen wie die Mars von Asus,...sehr stromfressend, laut und ohne LN2 oder dickester Wakü nicht stabil

Wäre schön wenn die Benches mich umstümmen könnten aba ich hab mein zweifel dran


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. September 2010)

Schudukduk schrieb:


> Stimmt 2x 8Pin für GPU, aber gerade das mit der Spannung ist ja so lustig.
> Verstehst du nicht? Die von MSI betiteln ihre Grafikkarte als OC Wunder und schreiben das sie 34% mehr OC erlaubt als ne normale GTX 480, nur 2 Sachen sind daran ja so lustig:
> 1.Kann man eine GTX 480 mit Refkühler fast gar nicht OCn, und 2.Haben sie für ihren Test die Spannung ihrer auf MAX gesetzt und die der Ref so gelassen also @Stock.


Und? Das ein 2Slot-Kühler bei 2x 8 Pin + 1x 6 Pin nicht ausreicht zum intensiven OC dürfte ja wohl klar sein. 

Wenn man in dem Bereich aktiv werden will wird man eh in jedem Falle den "Stock"-Cooler von MSI durch was gescheihtes ersetzen, irgendwas so Richtung 3 Slot-Mass-CUPipes mit vielen Rippen + 2x 120mm Lüfter, oder gleich WaKühler draufsetzen, bzw. wie schon gesagt schon mal 'ne Lieferung Flüssigstickstoff bestellen, das Teil schreit ja geradezu danach. ^^

Wichtig ist bei der Karte das, was auf der Platine so an schmucken Teilen verlötet ist (Extra-Strom für den Speicher?! ), und von der Seite her sieht die Karte verdammt lecker aus, zu schade dass ich jetzt erstmal versorgt bin, meine eine Woche alte 480 AMP! hat 'nen ordentlichen 3Slot-Kühler direkt von Haus auf drauf, Zotac hat da auch ein feines Kärtchen gebastelt ....


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. September 2010)

The_Schroeder schrieb:


> Und hier hat MSI derbst übertrieben,..



Wieso ?
Es ist auch keine Standard Karte für Leute wie dich, diese Karte ist nicht dafür gemacht um sie in ein Case zu stecken und zu zocken sondern sie ist für Extrme Overclocking gemacht wurden.
Demetnsprchend ist dann der 1. der Stromverbrauch nicht mehr soo wichtig (nicht Stock verbrauch) 2. Die Temperatur :
Ich denke ich muss logischer Weise nicht schreiben das dass dann so gut wie  nochmehr egal ist.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Es ist auch keine Standard Karte für Leute wie dich, diese Karte ist nicht dafür gemacht um sie in ein Case zu stecken und zu zocken sondern sie ist für Extrme Overclocking gemacht wurden.



Aus genau dem Grund brauche ich diese Karte nicht.


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. September 2010)

@ thysol
THX 
wenigstens einer ist meiner meinung xD

Die Karte hat ja was, aber nur um in 3D Mark und Co. die beste Punktzahl zubekommen und die 1GHz Mauer zu brechen ist es die Kohle nicht wert,...
Für die Karte alleine braucht man vermutlich ein 400-600 Watt Netzteil


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. September 2010)

The_Schroeder schrieb:


> die 1GHz Mauer zu brechen ist es die Kohle nicht wert,...



Mit der GTX480 im Ref Design wurden schon 1,4 Ghz gerissen


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2010)

pfff... haha 

Schom mal darauf geachtet das diesen Thread ein Bencher eröffnet hat um Benchern eine neue Karte zu zeigen womit wir wahrscheinlich eine Menge spass haben werden 

Was heißt da die Kohle nicht wert ....eine Karte ist immer das wert was sie für den Käufer für seine Zwecke wert ist. 
Ein Rennwagen würde ja auch nicht seinen Preis rechtfertigen um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren .....aber in Rennen 

NT ...naja die meisten Bencher die ich kenne haben eh ein NT über 1000w


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> NT ...naja die meisten Bencher die ich kenne haben eh ein NT über 1000w


 
Was aber eher daran liegt, dass sie sich meist 2-4 Karten reinkloppen und nicht ein 1kw NT für eine Karte brauchen.


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2010)

@Quanti 

Egal ....meins reicht auch für zwei Karten von denen.
Und wenn nicht häng ich einfach ein zweites dran


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Mein bescheidenes non-1kw Netzteil reicht locker für eine GTX 480.


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Schom mal darauf geachtet das diesen Thread ein Bencher eröffnet hat um Benchern eine neue Karte zu zeigen womit wir wahrscheinlich eine Menge spass haben werden



Mir reicht bereits eine Radeon HD 5870 um Spass zu haben.


----------



## Nvidia forever! (12. September 2010)

unglaubliche Leistung die im gf100 steckt.


----------



## Genghis99 (13. September 2010)

PFFF - En Überarbeiteter GF100 - zB. ein GF100b dürfte ähnliche Leistung @Stock haben. Sieht ja so aus als hätte man den GF100 inzwischen produktionstechnisch im Griff - also wirds Zeit für den Refresh.


----------



## Nvidia forever! (13. September 2010)

hoffe dann aber auf noch mehr leistung! verbrauch ist mir egal habe eh Atomstrom.nur Leistung zählt!


----------



## Mr.Korky (13. September 2010)

im sli bestimmt ne flotte sache mit 950mhz
vieleicht wär mal dafür ne wakü interessant


----------



## Eiswolf93 (14. September 2010)

elmor hat jetzt die Screenshots veröffentlicht. Dazu gibt es nichts mehr zu sagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



drecks qualität... hier sind die bilder nochmals in orginalgröße!

mal schaun, ob auch 1,5 GHz gehen

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. September 2010)

Wirklich nice, ich denke die 1,5 sind zu schaffen.


----------



## thysol (14. September 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> elmor hat jetzt die Screenshots veröffentlicht. Dazu gibt es nichts mehr zu sagen



Wahrscheinlich werden wohl mit der Lightning bald ein paar Benchmark Rekorde gebrochen. Kann mann mit der eigentlich auch Quad-SLI machen oder nur 3-Way SLI?


----------



## TheFeenix (14. September 2010)

Ne Fermi auf fast 1,5GHz? Ist ja der Hammer


----------



## thysol (14. September 2010)

TheFeenix schrieb:


> Ne Fermi auf fast 1,5GHz? Ist ja der Hammer



Ich frag mich bloss wie viel die Karte auf 1,5GHz wohl verbraucht? Vielleicht knapp 750W im Furmark.


----------



## Nvidia forever! (15. September 2010)

das ist der absolute Wahnshin,ist das mit Luft?ich meine das geht doch garnicht.krank!


----------



## 3-way (15. September 2010)

wakü nur für die Karte; max oc; spaß haben!
Hello gtx 580!


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. September 2010)

Nvidia forever! schrieb:


> ist das mit Luft?.!



Wohl kaum 
Das ist unter LN2 



thysol schrieb:


> Furmark.


Ahhh


----------



## tm0975 (15. September 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bezeichne die Karte als Revolution



wie doch die meinungen auseinandergehen können. für mich ist die karte ein rückschritt. der gf100 wird erst an 28 nm ein brauchbarer chip werden, wenn überhaupt. zz ist er aus sicht der leitung und des verbrauches einfach nur NO GO. aller voraussicht nach wird er eh von der hd6870 deutlich überflügelt werden, aber das ist ein anderes thema und wir müssen noch 4 wochen warten.


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. September 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> wie doch die meinungen auseinandergehen können. für mich ist die karte ein rückschritt. der gf100 wird erst an 28 nm ein brauchbarer chip werden, wenn überhaupt. zz ist er aus sicht der leitung und des verbrauches einfach nur NO GO. aller voraussicht nach wird er eh von der hd6870 deutlich überflügelt werden, aber das ist ein anderes thema und wir müssen noch 4 wochen warten.



Das ist kein Vergleich 
Die 6870 wird in erster Linie "Mainstream" im Mid bis High End Berreich.
Anders bei Nvidia, die GTX480 *Lightning* (die der Eiswolf als Revolution bezeichnet, zu Recht) ist eine Karte die speziel für Extreme Overclocking überarbeitet wurde, entwurfen wurde 
Für uns (Extreme Overclocker) spielt dann auch der Verbrauch eine nicht mehr so große Rolle.
Es ist ja keine Karte die man 24/7 benutzt.


----------



## DarkMo (15. September 2010)

sprich: sinnlos und somit hat tm0975 doch irgendwo recht. und wo da die begründung einer tollen karte liegt, wenn ne kommende mainstreamkarte dieses oberübersuperduper oc wunderding ma nebenher in die tasche steckt weis ich au ned (gut, das in die tasche stecken is natürlich noch gröbste spekulation ^^).

und falls die 6870 (bz nach diesem neuen namensschema 6970) die 480 in die tasche stecken sollte, dann frag ich mich, was daran dann "nur" mid bis highend is? ^^ wens das schnellste aufm markt is, egal welche marke, dann is das für mich highend - un der preis wird sicher auch highend werden, wie ich befürchte. weil da haben sich ja die rollen scheinbar gedreht ^^


----------



## Sk1dr0w (15. September 2010)

Warum sollte ich mir so ein Teil denn Kaufen wenn nicht zum Zocken? OC-en Ok. Karte Auslasten, dann Zocken. Ich kauf doch sowas nicht, nur um sie an ihre grenzen zu bringen und dann wieder zu Verkaufen oder was weiß ich, gleich eine neue kaufen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (15. September 2010)

tm0975:



> Ich persönlich bezeichne die Karte als Revolution



damit meine ich nicht den GF100 Chip. Den Chip finde auch nicht gut, aber er hat derzeitig die höchste Leistung.

Mit der Revolution meinte ich die Karte selber. Die Ausstattung und Features findet man nicht mal auf manchen Mainboards. 16 Pahesen, Jumper...

Ich hoffe zukünftige Karten nehmen sich die Lightnung als Vorbild. Es sollte weiter in diese Richtung gehen

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## DarkMo (15. September 2010)

also wenn ich die vielen stromanschlüsse sehe (1x6+1x8 is ja schon verpöhnt), dann is das bitte nich als vorbild zu verstehen. wenn das ganze mit nem vernünftigen verbrauch geht gerne, aber so nich ^^ demnach könnte man ja auch schon fast millardenteure supercomputer mit nem städte-stromverbrauch als vorbildlich und für alle machbar bezeichnen ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. September 2010)

Sk1dr0w schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mir so ein Teil denn Kaufen wenn nicht zum Zocken? OC-en Ok. Karte Auslasten, dann Zocken. Ich kauf doch sowas nicht, nur um sie an ihre grenzen zu bringen und dann wieder zu Verkaufen oder was weiß ich, gleich eine neue kaufen.



Du sollst so "ein Teil" ja auch nicht kaufen, die Karte ist für Extreme Overclocker, wie oft noch 


Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Mit der Revolution meinte ich die Karte selber. Die Ausstattung und Features findet man nicht mal auf manchen Mainboards. 16 Pahesen, Jumper...
> 
> Ich hoffe zukünftige Karten nehmen sich die Lightnung als Vorbild. Es sollte weiter in diese Richtung gehen
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93


Richtig 



DarkMo schrieb:


> also wenn ich die vielen stromanschlüsse sehe (1x6+1x8 is ja schon verpöhnt), dann is das bitte nich als vorbild zu verstehen. wenn das ganze mit nem vernünftigen verbrauch geht gerne, aber so nich ^^ demnach könnte man ja auch schon fast millardenteure supercomputer mit nem städte-stromverbrauch als vorbildlich und für alle machbar bezeichnen ^^


Die Karte ist auch kein Vorbild in dem Sinne, aber MSI ist  ein Vorbild mit ihrer Lightning Serie für andere Hersteller .
Ich weiss gar nicht wieso ihr Leute die nix mit Extrem Overclocking am Hut habt immer schreiben müsst "Och, das brauch man net, och das ist doch schwachsinn so ein Verbrauch etc "


----------



## True Monkey (15. September 2010)

Sk1dr0w schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mir so ein Teil denn Kaufen wenn nicht zum Zocken? OC-en Ok. Karte Auslasten, dann Zocken. Ich kauf doch sowas nicht, nur um sie an ihre grenzen zu bringen und dann wieder zu Verkaufen oder was weiß ich, gleich eine neue kaufen.


 
Nicht   ? ....ich mache nichts anderes 

Damit kann man auch zocken ? 
Warum sagt mir das keiner ?

spass beiseite
Genauso wie manche Autos nur gebaut werdem um damit Rennen zu fahren werden manche Grakas eigentlich nur dafür produziert um zu zeigen wo die Grenze des machbaren liegt.

Jeder Hersteller will halt unbedingt" *die Graka* "produzieren um sich auf der Fahne schreiben zu können das sie es sind die die Beste/ Schnellste /Schönste was weiß ich haben.


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. September 2010)

Was für eine geiler Karte die ist ein Traum von jedem da ist jedem der Stromverbrauch vollkommen egal der Kühler sieht vielversprechend aus kann sicherlich eine geile Karte werden


----------



## Mega Rage (18. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal sie wird in spätestens 2 Wochen "verfügbar" sein, Preis wird ca. 550 US Dollar betragen also ca. 430 €
> 
> LG



Ich glaub der wird eher der US Preis in Euro also 550€ sein wegen zoll,Steur etc .
Ist ja fast immer so, dass in D die Sachen teurer sind.


----------



## John-800 (18. September 2010)

Yeah da Thermi zeigt endlich sein wahres gsicht "G" 2x8pin + 6pin Anschlüsse "G"

Und wie jetzt? Mit einem 1KW Marken boliden gilt man als Bencher? Hab sogar noch nen 850W Boliden tripple SLI fähig zum aufstocken "G" Welch ehre das ist. LN2 oder Trockeneis hatte ich jedoch noch keins hier.
Jedoch muss auch ich sagen, daß nichts über eine möglichst saubere Spannung geht. Ansonsten rennt das System eventuell nicht mal @stock vernünftig.... Von daher haben die vielen Phasen sowie dicke Netzteile, und erst recht beim ocen, defenitiv ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

Wieviele davon wohl gebaut werden? 1000? Wird sicher auch Leute geben, die daraus ein Tripple bauen und Wakü dranhängen. Ich mein in gewissen Firmen werkeln Maschinen, da schluckt eine Maschine mal eben 24/7 70KW! Was sind da bitte 1,5KW für das kleine paar stündige Vergnügen?


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (28. September 2010)

Hi,

um das Thema mal wieder anzuheizen, ich habe heute vier von den Karten mit unserem TruePower Quattro 1200W laufen lassen.

YouTube - Antec TruePower Quattro 1200W runs MSI's GTX480 Lightning QUAD SLI

Christoph


----------



## zøtac (28. September 2010)

Hätt mich rigentwie stutzig gemacht wenn das Netzteil nicht gereicht hätte 
4 GTX480 Lighting.... da möcht ich auch eine abham :S
Bei der Karte fehlt eigentlich nurnoch ne erweiterte Garantie auf Kondenzwaser Schäden dann wär sie perfekt.
Das netzteil ist schon nett, werd ich mir vielleicht zum Benchen zulegen. Da benutzten ja alle so maßslos übertriebene Netzteiel (wenn man nicht grad 4 480ger betreiben will)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schöne Graka! Wenn ich nicht schon eine R5870 Lightning hätte, würde ich jetzt die kaufen. Lightning sind die besten.


----------

